# Does anyone have a older BAMF 1.8.6 NTE rom on their drive?



## Screwbal (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi All,

Trying to find a copy of the BAMF 1.8.6 NTE rom and curious if anyone maybe has it stored on dropbox sitting around from a while back? Seems I don't have it local any longer and with Multiupload being shutdown I can't seem to find a copy now =\


----------



## mobitote (Jul 13, 2011)

I got it. But, I'd suggest you try out bamf forever 1.11 w/ imo kernels version 5.0 and above with the exception of 6.0 kernel(haven't tried that yet) first. Seems that the froyo builds from htc had security issues.

I have been running bf 1.11 and everything works perfect.


----------



## bagsofcole (Jul 26, 2011)

Not sure about security issues, but i remember how smooth this ran! i just have an illness where i need to be updatedest.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9638571/bamf_1.8.6_nte.zip


----------



## bagsofcole (Jul 26, 2011)

edit, found 1.11, under 1.10


----------



## Screwbal (Aug 19, 2011)

Thx for the link! Yeah normally I always to to run the latest but need the call recorder possibly soon and knew it worked perfectly for me before. Thanks again!


----------



## mobitote (Jul 13, 2011)

Call recorder works both ways perfectly this kernel (http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/8614-[Kernel][Sense-Only]-Jdkernel-V1.0.4-RC1-Updated-12/04-Based-Off-Mecha-Gb-Mr-Source#entry205280) on most gb roms including stock that I have tried. Also, with imo kernels when you select to use the standard android api option.

P.S. about the issues with froyo builds see this >> 
http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/17120-Another-HTC-Device-Security-Issue#entry442767


----------

